# قانون لمنع الضرب!!!!!



## go love (5 ديسمبر 2008)

_كلنا سمعنا عن قانون منع الضرب في المدارس
واللي بقى في شد علية وحزم تنفيذة اليومين دول 
بعد موت طفلة في سنة رابعا وموت طالب بسبب  الضرب
دة غير كتير بتحصلهم حالات نفسية من الضرب
انا حابب تقولو رايكم فى وسيلة الضرب عمتن 
 كوسيلة  للحكم على الشخص ان ينفذ شى
ويمنعة من شي تانى

واية رايكم  كمان لو نزلوا  قانون يمنعة الضرب كمان فى البيت!!!!:t37:
زي الدول المتقدمة 
تخيلو كدة لما ولدك يضربك وانت مضايق تروح تشتكي وتعملة محضر
هل دة ممكن! 
هل دة ينفع!
هل القانون هو الوسيلة لاقي حاجة عيزين ننفذها
 احب انكم  تقولوا  رايكم بجد_


----------



## سيزار (5 ديسمبر 2008)

هيبقى ايه الوضع مش عارف بس صعب ان ماكونش فى حزم فى الاسره


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبه للضرب فى المدارس 

لازم يتمنع تماما 

لانى المدرس بيضرب بغيظ ومش مهم عنده الواد مات 

الواد حصله عاهه 

مش هتفرق معاه 

لاكن فى البيت بردوا لازم يكون فى اسلوب للتفاهم 

قانون منع الضرب فى الدول المتقدمه بالنسبه للاسره 

كويس ومش كويس 

كويس انى بيخلى الاهل يتفاهموا مع الاولاد 

لاكن مش كويس 

انى الواحد يروح يشتكى اهله ويبهدلهم فى القسم 

هل ده ينفع 

هل انت هترضى يحصل كده فى اهلك

انا ما ارداش ​


----------



## zezza (6 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة 

بالنسبة للضرب فى المدارس ده شى مش مطلوب خالص بس انا من وجهة نظرى ان فانون عدم الضرب فى المدارس  ما يمنعش ان المدرس يوبخ التلميذ او يادبه بطريقة تربويه لا تهين شعور التلميذ الادمى علشان الصراحة بقى فى ولاد فى المدارس يستاهله اكتر من الضرب خصوصا من بنات اعدادى و ثانوى حاجة منتهى قلة الادب



> واية رايكم كمان لو نزلوا قانون يمنعة الضرب كمان فى البيت!!!!



ما ينفعش طبعا لازم يكون فى حزم و احترام فى نفس الوقت 
الكتاب المقدس بيقول " ايها الابناء اطيعوا والديكم فى الرب لان هذا حق"
و يقول كمان " ادب ابنك بقضيب من حديد "يعنى احترام و ادب وتربية فى نفس الوقت


----------



## zama (6 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مش بحب الضرب فى المدارس لان المدرسين بيستغلوا الموضوع ده للضغط على الطلبة للاشتراك فى المجموعات المدرسية .
اما بالنسبة للبيت فالعلاقة اسمى بكثير من انها تكون قائمة على اساس العنف ولكن فهى علاقة طيبة بين افراد الاسرة كلها تبدأ بالعطاء والتضحية والحب والتفاهم والمساواةوالعطف والرحمة تنتج هذه القيم من الاب والام  اولا ثم تنتقل الى الابناء ليطبقوها مع بعضهم البعض  ثم يطبقوها خارجا فى التعامل مع اصدقائهم ليتكون مجتمع سويا ملئ بالقيم الجميلة ويصبح مجتمع متقدم ومتحضر فى فن التعامل الانسانى 


وشكراااااااااااااااا   ليكم جدا  على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> بالنسبه للضرب فى المدارس
> 
> لازم يتمنع تماما
> 
> ...



*كوكو قال رايي بالضبط 
سبقني وقال اللي كنت هقولة
مرسي علي الموضوع المهم يا جو
الحقيقة كل مواضيعك جميلة بتناقش حجات في حياتنا ومن دماغك مش منقولات​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الضرب فى المدارس لازم يبقا ليه قانون عشان الى فى المدرسه مش هتهمهم فى اى حاجه 
لكن البيت  مينفعش يبقا فيه قانون لانك مينفعش تشتكى اهلك فى القسم مثلا 
لان محدش يرضا انه يبهدل اهله
موضوع جميل ميرسى ليك ياgo love​


----------



## go love (6 ديسمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> هيبقى ايه الوضع مش عارف بس صعب ان ماكونش فى حزم فى الاسره



اكيد هيكون في حزم بس مش شرط  يكون الضرب وسيلة الحزم
مشكور كتير لمرورك نورت الموضوع
تحياتى ليك سيزار


----------



## go love (6 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> بالنسبه للضرب فى المدارس
> 
> لازم يتمنع تماما
> 
> ...



اكيد وطبعا مفيش  انسان مسيحي يرضة ان يبهدل اهلة فى القسام
بس انا شايف ان الضرب فى البيت المفروض ان يتمنع برضو 
انت عارف ان الطفل على حسب مبتربي
يعنى لو ربيتة على الضرب هيخاف  فترة بس بعد كدة  هيتعود ومش هتفرق معاه 
وانا شايف ان فى وسايل مفعولها اقوي من الضرب فى الحزم وطبعا هو العقاب 
انى مبنع عن اى حاجة بيحبها اوى وكل مهيكبر اكيد ميولة بيتغير وهغير معا وسيلة العقاب

واديني اتفرجنا على فيلم عبود على الحدود شفت ابوة  عمل اية....

بشكرك كتير اوى مستر كوكو مان على مرورك وردك وتعليقك
وانا اتفق معاك ان التفاهم ميجيش بالضرب يجى ببناء لغة للحوار
تحياتـــــــى واحترام وتقدير ليك


----------



## go love (6 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> بالنسبة للضرب فى المدارس ده شى مش مطلوب خالص بس انا من وجهة نظرى ان فانون عدم الضرب فى المدارس  ما يمنعش ان المدرس يوبخ التلميذ او يادبه بطريقة تربويه لا تهين شعور التلميذ الادمى علشان الصراحة بقى فى ولاد فى المدارس يستاهله اكتر من الضرب خصوصا من بنات اعدادى و ثانوى حاجة منتهى قلة الادب
> 
> ...


انا معاك طبعا ان لازم يكون فى ادب واحترام وعظمة للاب والام  ويتعملو مع اولادهم بمنتهى الحزم والشدية بجانب شوية لويونا عشان  ا لشي الي بيزيد عن حدة بـــــــــــ

ومعتقتش ان الاية بقضيب من حديد يقصد بيها  الضرب لا اكيد هو يقصد الحزم الشديد جدا
مشكور كتير على مرورك 
نورت الموضوع برايك وتعليق
كابتن زيزوو
تحياتى ليك


----------



## go love (6 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا مش بحب الضرب فى المدارس لان المدرسين بيستغلوا الموضوع ده للضغط على الطلبة للاشتراك فى المجموعات المدرسية .
> اما بالنسبة للبيت فالعلاقة اسمى بكثير من انها تكون قائمة على اساس العنف ولكن فهى علاقة طيبة بين افراد الاسرة كلها تبدأ بالعطاء والتضحية والحب والتفاهم والمساواةوالعطف والرحمة تنتج هذه القيم من الاب والام  اولا ثم تنتقل الى الابناء ليطبقوها مع بعضهم البعض  ثم يطبقوها خارجا فى التعامل مع اصدقائهم ليتكون مجتمع سويا ملئ بالقيم الجميلة ويصبح مجتمع متقدم ومتحضر فى فن التعامل الانسانى
> 
> 
> ...


احنا اللي نشكرك اوى على مرورك الاجمل  وتعليق الاكثر من ممتاز
تحياتى ليك


----------



## maria123 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الضرب مش حل ابدا بل هو بداية مشكلة 
لازم الضرب يلتغي من المدرسة و لبيت كمان 
انا افضل انو ابني يحترمني عن انو يخاف مني و من انو يخاف اذا ضربيتو


----------



## go love (6 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كوكو قال رايي بالضبط
> سبقني وقال اللي كنت هقولة
> مرسي علي الموضوع المهم يا جو
> الحقيقة كل مواضيعك جميلة بتناقش حجات في حياتنا ومن دماغك مش منقولات​*



ماشى سبقك:t9:
طيب
الحقيقة انتى اللي مجرد  مرورك فى موضيعة 
بيجملها 
فتحياتى وتقديري ليكي


----------



## go love (6 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> الضرب فى المدارس لازم يبقا ليه قانون عشان الى فى المدرسه مش هتهمهم فى اى حاجه
> لكن البيت  مينفعش يبقا فيه قانون لانك مينفعش تشتكى اهلك فى القسم مثلا
> لان محدش يرضا انه يبهدل اهله
> موضوع جميل ميرسى ليك ياgo love​



صح ودة مشكلة انى مش بهمهم 
الصح انهم لازم يعرفو كويس انى انا المستقبل
فلازم تكون معملتى سوية معملة انسان مش ....
ام فى البيت  القانون مرفوض ان يدخل مبين الاسرة خالص
السرة المسيحية تعرف وتقدر تحل مشكلها ومشكلتها بكلام الانجيل

تحياتى ليكي لمرورك
ونورتى الموضوع بتعليق وردك


----------



## go love (6 ديسمبر 2008)

maria123 قال:


> الضرب مش حل ابدا بل هو بداية مشكلة
> لازم الضرب يلتغي من المدرسة و لبيت كمان
> انا افضل انو ابني يحترمني عن انو يخاف مني و من انو يخاف اذا ضربيتو



صح الصح  الضرب بداية مشكلة مش نهيتها 
ولي عواقب كتير اوى تاثيرها ومفعولها بيبان مع السنين وبيظهر فى تكوين شخصية الانسان 
مفيش احلى واجمل واسمي من الاحترام المتبادل المبنى على الحب والتفاهم الكبير مبين الاسرة ومبين الناس

نورتى الموضوع بردك وتعليق ومشركتك الجميلة 
ربنا يزيدك  من الحكمة
حكمة المرأة تبنى بيتها
تحياتى واحترامي ليكى


----------

